# Fender Flares!



## gtibobvr6 (Dec 21, 2000)

Put my flares on last night. Here are some pics. I think I like them, but am not 100% sure yet.







<br />







<br /> <br /> <br />








<br />







<br /> <br />







<br />







<br />







<br />







<br /> <br />







<br />









_Modified by gtibobvr6 at 10:26 AM 3-18-2010_


_Modified by gtibobvr6 at 10:26 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Fender Flares! (gtibobvr6)*

Looks good IMO
Yours is the frst I have seen that looks like it works without getting them painted.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## orttauq (Sep 20, 2003)

*Re: Fender Flares! (gtibobvr6)*

Where did you get these? How would you rate the install?


----------



## ufda (Aug 24, 2004)

Did you use 3-M tape or the adhesive?


----------



## gtibobvr6 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: Fender Flares! (orttauq)*

I picked them up from ECS tuning. They already had double sided tape on them from VW, it worked well for most part. The front ones had issues sticking to the bottom black texture below front doors, I still have to address that, but hardly noticable unless you are looking for it. I scrubbed that area a few times before too but wasn't good enough i guess. Install was pretty easy, i preped area and then used painter tape to get them all on to see how they fit. Then i went one by one and stuck them on with the double sided tape.


_Modified by gtibobvr6 at 11:58 AM 3-18-2010_


----------



## sciroccojoe (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: Fender Flares! (gtibobvr6)*

I have a white 2009 Touareg 2 and wanted to do a set of flares but they dont make any for the T2's! i think it looks sweet on the white unpainted!


----------



## .paul (Oct 29, 2008)

i wish they made em for the T2's - looks great


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: (.paul)*

Dude you really need to do something about those centercaps.








Linder


----------



## gtibobvr6 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (raleys1)*

Thanks for the comments guys! Heh, I know you told me that about the center caps when I first put the wheels on last winter







I don't mind them. I'll get some vw ones eventually. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: (gtibobvr6)*

Personally not a fan of the black on white, but if you like it more power to ya


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Calinada)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Calinada* »_Personally not a fan of the black on white, but if you like it more power to ya









I think it would look great with the flares and the lower parts all painted white. Of course, that costs money.


----------



## gtibobvr6 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Yeah, i bought them with plans of all being white. But then decided to throw em on. Starting to grow on me now. Getting married in August and honeymooning for 2 weeks in Hawaii, so no paint til after that.







If I get sick of them i'll just take them back off for now.


----------



## scirvw16vleo1 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Fender Flares! (gtibobvr6)*

flares looks good on your Touareg:
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
planning on purchasing the flares too.Thanks for posting your pics


----------



## 08VWEGG (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: Fender Flares! (scirvw16vleo1)*

Looks great! Love the white on black - don't paint them!


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Fender Flares! (08VWEGG)*

looks good man.
all you need know are some spacers.


----------



## eraagentavi (Dec 18, 2006)

IMO i think the black wheels take away from the look i have a 07 campy white as well and was thinking about doing this as well,i wonder how they would look with silver colored rims.


----------



## gtibobvr6 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: (eraagentavi)*

Give me about 2 weeks and I'll post pics with my 20" Victor Equipments. They are silver with polished rim.


----------



## 225TTRoadster (Oct 24, 2007)

would look better if you had a reason for them.... IE bigger tires/wheels....


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

what size are the porsche wheels?


----------



## gtibobvr6 (Dec 21, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

18 inches. Tires are 265/60/18 Blizzaks. 20's are back on now, i'll get some pics soon!


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (gtibobvr6)*

Paint paint paint them white...


----------



## bosswhlr (Jun 4, 2007)

*Re: Fender Flares! (gtibobvr6)*

Kinda gives it a checker cab look


----------



## fatbuckel (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Fender Flares! (gtibobvr6)*

Nice! How much?I`ve got a silver one and I think it would look as good (`cuz of the black on the bottom)


----------

